
Tower Web – A fast, boilerplate free, web framework for Rust - guifortaine
https://github.com/carllerche/tower-web
======
ipsun4
Definitely a framework to play with. Currently using Actix-web
[https://github.com/actix/actix-web](https://github.com/actix/actix-web) and
Tower Web seems like a more ergonomic web framework that still has async. Not
sure that it can beat actix-web in speed and throughput though.

------
macawfish
Cool. Reminds me of how exciting it was to discover the Ruby framework Sinatra
after using Rails for so many years.

